# Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the spring



## Bighead7572 (Mar 2, 2012)

I just purchased my first float tube and I'm dying to get out as soon as possible. Where would be some good places to try first. I have a couple ideas but I'm wondering if there are some hidden gems out there that anyone is willing to share with a rookie to floating.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Best destinations for float tubin in the spring*

Start small. I love to float at Salem Pond but that's mostly because it's close to me. Just be careful starting on big water where the wind can put you in over your head.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Best destinations for float tubin in the spring*

Look south. Otter Creek Res., Minersville, Piute, etc. Fish are close to shore now, so you don't have to venture too far out. Throw tube jigs, maribou jigs, wooly buggers, rapalas, Lucky Crafts or other crankbaits. I like jigs, but that's just me. Bait works also if you can disguise yourself so nobody sees you using it. Just kidding of coarse. Worm and 'mallow is a staple for those southern 'bows!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*

I might suggest hitting a smaller water like a community pond (if regs allow) and get used to maneuvering and fishing from a tube. Once you get a feel for things, then you will be more comfortable on the bigger waters and more variable conditions.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*

Ok 1st time I got out on a toon I hit Willard Bay Noth marina but I wish I would have learned at the bountiful pond. That is where I took my twin for his 1st time on a toon. Ugh no fish there though!

A great place to learn with a decent shot at fish is Tibble Fork Res in American Fork Canyon. That is where my twin and I nailed our 1st "toon fish". Bait and bobbers work well there.

Remember harbors are a great way to hit a big lake with little exposure. Less of the "walk of shame" when the wind takes you away from the start point.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to see we got big head to join! My first tube venture was trial lake! Good times I stayed out all day it took me forever to move then I got the leg motion down after a couple hours and was moving with way less effort. I just have small snorkeling fins does anyone here prefer big dive fins?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*

I use Mares Avanti dive fins. I absolutely love them. Even in big winds I rarely need more than a relaxed kick to move around. It took some time to adjust my kick form with the bigger fins but I'll never go back.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*

If you live in Northern Utah, a trip to Clear Lakes in Idaho is worth the trip. It is a private lake, just outside of Buhl, wedged between a hatchery and a golf course. Daily fee is around $10, and no other license required. They'll let you keep two fish. The lake is stocked from the hatchery, with everything from 10 inch planters, to the brood stock that will push well past 20 inches. It doesn't freeze over, so it can be a cure to the winter doldrums. Get 2-3 buddies to go and split gas and you'll have a great time. Even though its a hatchery, the fish can be picky. Call ahead to get suggestions for flies. I know fly fishing is the norm there, I don't know if they allow lures. Bait is not allowed. Great place though.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*



GaryFish said:


> If you live in Northern Utah, a trip to Clear Lakes in Idaho is worth the trip. It is a private lake, just outside of Buhl, wedged between a hatchery and a golf course. Daily fee is around $10, and no other license required. They'll let you keep two fish. The lake is stocked from the hatchery, with everything from 10 inch planters, to the brood stock that will push well past 20 inches. It doesn't freeze over, so it can be a cure to the winter doldrums. Get 2-3 buddies to go and split gas and you'll have a great time. Even though its a hatchery, the fish can be picky. Call ahead to get suggestions for flies. I know fly fishing is the norm there, I don't know if they allow lures. Bait is not allowed. Great place though.


The regs up there now is fly only and you must release all fish. The fish are also brought in from out of the area and the place has had problems for several years so they are stocking it with less but bigger fish. It is a great place to learn but there are closer areas that are better ( because it has had so many problems) that have been mentioned.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*

I'm sure this post is gonna draw some criticism but come on people it's a float tube with fins!!! It's not rocket science, you climb in on the shore, walk backwards to water (my hot tip of the day), sit down in the water and kick away. Easier than riding a bike
If you are on a water that gets high wind stay close to shore. 
O' one more piece of advice, if your tubing a harbor stay out of the main boat channel
Hey Garyfish, someday I will have to share stories and pics from fly fishing Clear Lake 30 years as a kid with garden hackle, just wanna make sure the statute of limitations is up :lol:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*

I don't think he is trying to learn to float in a tube but rather how to catch fish out of one. That's a bit more involved than walking backwards and siting down! 
(that's your first criticism)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*

Sounds good Hockey!

Tubing is like anything else though. First time out, there will be a bit of apprehension just because its an unknown. It isn't a hard thing to do, and you'll adjust real quick. Casting and playing fish takes getting used to, but after a few, it will become automatic. But because the first time out is all new, find a pond that is close to home, stay close to shore, and stay away from the bigger waters just because they are intimidating.

When I first got my tube, we took them out to Burraston Ponds. Nice clear water, small water, and just a nice place to paddle around. We went down there the first weekend in April. But as was said - nothing to stress about - just stay close to shore until you get past the first game jitters.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Where is thetBest destinations for float tubin in the sp*

Hit anything that has receding ice! Strawberry, Scofield, Deer Creek, Jordanelle...the list could go on and on. If you can get into some of the alpine lakes just after they ice off, the fishing can be pretty good there too. One of my favorite things is floating a dry fly on a cool, calm summer evening on a high mountain lake.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Best destinations for float tubin in the spring*



brookieguy1 said:


> Look south. Otter Creek Res., Minersville, Piute, etc. Fish are close to shore now, so you don't have to venture too far out. Throw tube jigs, maribou jigs, wooly buggers, rapalas, Lucky Crafts or other crankbaits. I like jigs, but that's just me. Bait works also if you can disguise yourself so nobody sees you using it. Just kidding of coarse. Worm and 'mallow is a staple for those southern 'bows!


Just don't use bait at Minersville. :idea: :idea:


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Only one vote for five fins. I was too cheap to buy dive fins at the time. But wondering if u should have bought them does anyone else have an opinion on in preference. If its way nicer I might get some for bigger waters but keep my others for hiking.


----------

